# MicroFiber Cloth To Remove Dust, Fingerprints from LED screen



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi guys,

What do you guys use to clean dust/fingerprints, etc. from your hdtv screens?

I have a Samsung LED and want to do some cleaning on the glass.

I went to Amazon and see the "MagicFiber® Premium Microfiber Cleaning Cloths - For Tablet, Cell Phone, Laptop, LCD TV Screens and Any Other Delicate Surface (5 Black, 1 Grey) ". Lot of reviews say it is good.

Any recommendations?


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

You're already at an advantage if your TV has a glass screen. I say that because some LCD sets have a plastic screen that's much more subject to scratching. That said, it's still a good idea to clean sparingly and not too often. I first use canned air to blow off dust which may have some grit content to it. _Be sure_ the can is half full so you don't spray any liquid on the screen!!!! After that, I brush with a clean soft camel hair brush if needed. If there are any residues or fingerprints, I finish with a cleaning solution and, as you mentioned, a microfiber cloth for drying. For the cleaning solution, I use 80% Windex (old formula Windex), and 20% ethyl alcohol (Everclear), and lightly spray it on. Some folks have a problem with ammonia in the Windex, but as long as you dry it all off the screen in short order, it won't harm glass at all. There are a lot of other cleaning solution formulas out there but stay away from any which leave residues.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the details. I did a search and found the micro fiber cloth that had the most stars with least negative comments. Apparently nothing satisfies everybody! 

Let me see if it does the job. Thanks.


----------



## jliedeka (May 27, 2008)

I'm not sure there's a huge difference between microfiber cloths. I got mine at either a hardware store or a discount store. Don't really remember.

I'm pretty conservative with how I clean my plasma TV. I have three levels that I escalate through as needed.

1. Dry wipe with mf cloth, elbow grease where needed
2. MF cloth moistened with distilled water, good for cleaning sneezes 
3. For greasy fingerprints, I use a MF cloth moistened with a weak solution of dish soap and water. May follow up with distilled water also,

I haven't needed anything more than these and they are all safe for the coating on the screen.

Jim


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for your steps. I appreciate it. I have a few fingerprints on the side of the LED..

I ordered some micofiber from amazon.. should arrive soon and try it out.


----------

